# Black GSDs!



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Hello guys recently i got a black gsd pup and i must say it's a unique experience lol After getting him I've been really interested in black gsds and I hope you guys will share about ur black gsd! Puppy and adult pictures, and unique stories ? How much did they weigh when growing up? Let's talk about this magestic black beauty ❤ 
Pics are Kaiser on his way home at 2 months and now at 3 months


----------



## kilby91 (Feb 8, 2018)

I am like you.. When i decided that i was going to get a German Shepherd puppy, i wanted to see pictures and hear everyone's stories about their temperament and what to expect. I also got a black male, and for some reason was thinking he was going to be a mean/aggresive/dominant dog.. I was very wrong... My dog Kye is very very smart, listens to everything i say, has never chewed any of my things, never went to the bathroom in the house, etc... Since i brought him home at 10 wks, he has been a very good dog.. I will say though, he has WAY more prey drive than any dog ive ever had before.. I had a male lab for 13 years that was an energetic dog.. But my GSD is 1-1/2 years old now and has more energy than i thought was possible.. Kye was always very lean, and people would always tell me that he needs to eat more.. He ate plenty, but was just always on the run.. He has been on Victor Nutra Pro food since he was 6 months or so.. It does good for him.. I get compliments everyday on him for how pretty and majestic he looks.. He is very good with kids, but does knock them over from time to time due to excitement.. I keep him plenty of tennis balls, kong toys, tug ropes, etc., laying around.. He always wants to have a ball in his mouth so he can coax someone to throw it for him.. He will chase a ball all day everyday.


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

kilby91 said:


> I am like you.. When i decided that i was going to get a German Shepherd puppy, i wanted to see pictures and hear everyone's stories about their temperament and what to expect. I also got a black male, and for some reason was thinking he was going to be a mean/aggresive/dominant dog.. I was very wrong... My dog Kye is very very smart, listens to everything i say, has never chewed any of my things, never went to the bathroom in the house, etc... Since i brought him home at 10 wks, he has been a very good dog.. I will say though, he has WAY more prey drive than any dog ive ever had before.. I had a male lab for 13 years that was an energetic dog.. But my GSD is 1-1/2 years old now and has more energy than i thought was possible.. Kye was always very lean, and people would always tell me that he needs to eat more.. He ate plenty, but was just always on the run.. He has been on Victor Nutra Pro food since he was 6 months or so.. It does good for him.. I get compliments everyday on him for how pretty and majestic he looks.. He is very good with kids, but does knock them over from time to time due to excitement.. I keep him plenty of tennis balls, kong toys, tug ropes, etc., laying around.. He always wants to have a ball in his mouth so he can coax someone to throw it for him.. He will chase a ball all day everyday.


 Such a gorgeous dog! Thnk u for sharing and ohgod our stories are quite similar! We had a gsd female (bicolour) for 11 years and she passed away recently... It was the most painful thing ever... And her and my new pup are polar opposites! She was a very calm obedient dog but super protective and aggressive with strangers And very fearless and confident ... The perfect guard dog ❤ My new pup on the other hand is superrr active and energetic on a anothr level but i feel as if he lacks confident which I'm honestly disappointed about.. and like u mentioned he's kinda lean but eats a loooot but he's very tall and weight is quite good too so he's prolly just burning off everything lol


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Quinn Von Wolfstraum

We are training Quinn in Agility but his favorite thing is Tracking! 

His sire is a "blood tracker" for the state of New York so I think he is taking after his Daddy! 

8 weeks old: 10 pounds








12 weeks old: 25.8








17 weeks old: 37.5 pounds








5 months old: 52 pounds








8 months old: 82 pounds/25" tall








1 year old: 85 pounds








Time goes by SO fast!

Good luck with your beautiful pup! Is he a long coat?
Moms


----------



## HollandNicholson (May 6, 2019)

Love the puppy pic


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Quinn Von Wolfstraum
> 
> We are training Quinn in Agility but his favorite thing is Tracking!
> 
> ...


Gosh he's absolutely gorgeous! ? I do hope my Kaiser becomes a big and strong boy like that hehe Indeed I really cant believe how much he's changed in just a month... For us he looks almost the same everyday but for others its a crazy transformation!
I am not actually sure about his coat tho ? I made a post earlier but to no success... I've been told the furry ears are a sign of long coat and his are pretty fluffy with long curly hair... Can u tell from this pics his coat type?


----------



## dovey0805 (May 24, 2019)

hi there i am just wondering what color your sweet boys parents are i am getting my new baby june 22 nd im so excited his parents are tan and black 4 of the pups are colored and 3 are showing no signs of color as of right now the more i read about all black the more i want him to stay all black they are absolutely beautiful this is my baby any thoughts


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sithumya17 said:


> Gosh he's absolutely gorgeous! ? I do hope my Kaiser becomes a big and strong boy like that hehe Indeed I really cant believe how much he's changed in just a month... For us he looks almost the same everyday but for others its a crazy transformation!
> I am not actually sure about his coat tho ? I made a post earlier but to no success... I've been told the furry ears are a sign of long coat and his are pretty fluffy with long curly hair... Can u tell from this pics his coat type?



I'm guessing he's a coatie!

You'll get a lot of questions about what breed he is! :wink2:

My first GSD was a Black & Tan long hair.
Here is a pic of her


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Someone today asked where I found my dog as they are very rare. Are they? I said I bought him from a breeder
All blacks are beautiful dogs. I never noticed them much until I got one.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Welcome to the club! 
Mark your calendar for National black dog day on October 1st.

Here is a post filled with photos celebrating the day on this very forum, for you!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> Someone today asked where I found my dog as they are very rare. Are they? I said I bought him from a breeder
> 
> All blacks are beautiful dogs. I never noticed them much until I got one.




Not rare at all. Scarlet’s sire is black, and his owner has several black puppies, and I’m a little sad I can’t have one, lol.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

@dogfaeries Get another puppy! You can always use one more.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> Get another puppy! You can always use one more.




Hahaha. I’m about to murder Scarlet on a good day! Seriously though, I’m sure I’ll get another one after Carly goes. Not that she’s on her way out! She’s just 9 and very spunky. Hopefully it’ll be awhile.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Hahaha. I’m about to murder Scarlet on a good day! Seriously though, I’m sure I’ll get another one after Carly goes. Not that she’s on her way out! She’s just 9 and very spunky. Hopefully it’ll be awhile.


I have an older one, too, who survived cancer and gets more active every year. She recently started going over the fence. I’m not sure why it took her so long to learn that, but it’s a trick I don’t appreciate.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> I have an older one, too, who survived cancer and gets more active every year. She recently started going over the fence. I’m not sure why it took her so long to learn that, but it’s a trick I don’t appreciate.




Yeah, what’s up with that? Carly has always been the perfect dog, and now she’s getting kind of stubborn (“what? Are you talking to ME?” Yeah, you. Stop chasing the cat).


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> Someone today asked where I found my dog as they are very rare. Are they? I said I bought him from a breeder
> All blacks are beautiful dogs. I never noticed them much until I got one.



Oh my goodness....I know! lol


People are ALWAYS asking me what kind of dog he is and then they say that they never knew that there was such a thing as a black GSD! 



But I have to admit until one of my instructor's got a black, I had never seen any around our neck of the woods!


----------



## SF_Ronin (May 20, 2019)

Here is Bear. He is currently 16 weeks old. We get the same questions asking what breed he is!

EDIT: Image attach didn't work. Here's a link:
https://imgur.com/a/ccgIlH2


----------



## Natalie Kaye (Dec 26, 2017)

I love my guy


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

dovey0805 said:


> hi there i am just wondering what color your sweet boys parents are i am getting my new baby june 22 nd im so excited his parents are tan and black 4 of the pups are colored and 3 are showing no signs of color as of right now the more i read about all black the more i want him to stay all black they are absolutely beautiful this is my baby any thoughts


 Hellow! I am sorry I cannot tell in any way what color the pups will turn out am not a professional like the others ? This is my 2nd gsd my first was a bicolour... I did not get Kaiser by specifically looking into black gsds His parents were both black and tan and they had 4 puppies. I chose this breeder cause His looked the best puppies we viewed so far. (In my country it is quite hard to get genuine healthy pedigree dogs) 3 pups were black and tan and 1 black. I got him at around 45 days (6 weeks) but I believe the folks here will tell u to wait longer (3 mos ish i believe) to make sure its a black pup ? As for the pups u showed they are so cute! If the others have shown colour by now it is possible tht pup will turn out black ? 
These are his parents and brother btw


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Sithumya17 said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh he's absolutely gorgeous! ? I do hope my Kaiser becomes a big and strong boy like that hehe Indeed I really cant believe how much he's changed in just a month... For us he looks almost the same everyday but for others its a crazy transformation!
> ...


Hehe tbh my mom wanted to get the balck and tan pup but when we were gonna reserve him he was already booked Black gsds are so uncommon for a long time we were expecting him to develop colour but he didn't! I am really glas cause its so unique and magestic ? 
This is Shab my first gsd She was the best partner ever...


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Opsoclonus said:


> Welcome to the club!
> Mark your calendar for National black dog day on October 1st.
> 
> Here is a post filled with photos celebrating the day on this very forum, for you!


I didn't know that existed Thanku! ?


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

SF_Ronin said:


> Here is Bear. He is currently 16 weeks old. We get the same questions asking what breed he is!
> 
> EDIT: Image attach didn't work. Here's a link:
> https://imgur.com/a/ccgIlH2


He's so adorablee ?❤ True i seriously doubt their are many people who know about the black gsds here either But either way their looks speak for themselves r8 ?


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

Natalie Kaye said:


> I love my guy


Gorgeous boy ?


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My Jupiter is a black GSD, 7 months old and 73 lbs. We specifically wanted a black GSD and are thrilled to have him. He's quite smart, extremely trainable as long as food is involved, and is also brutishly strong. He loves to play fetch or chase the flirtstick, although his favorite is the frisbee, which he loves so much we have to kind of ration out.

Behaviorally, he is fairly neutral to both people and dogs, stable and rarely showing fear of anything (except his nemesis the dumpster, which he attacks), but is quite mouthy even now. He was the kind of puppy who just got excited when you tried the yelp method of discouraging nipping. Also, don't make the mistake of running past him, because you might activate a vicious bite at the side of the leg!

I'm on the Black German Shepherd facebook group, and I'm always struck by how many of them look like they could be littermates. So many of them remind me of my Jupiter.

The pic is maybe a month old.


----------



## Natalie Kaye (Dec 26, 2017)

Sithumya17 said:


> Gorgeous boy ?


Thanks


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

CactusWren said:


> My Jupiter is a black GSD, 7 months old and 73 lbs. We specifically wanted a black GSD and are thrilled to have him. He's quite smart, extremely trainable as long as food is involved, and is also brutishly strong. He loves to play fetch or chase the flirtstick, although his favorite is the frisbee, which he loves so much we have to kind of ration out.
> 
> Behaviorally, he is fairly neutral to both people and dogs, stable and rarely showing fear of anything (except his nemesis the dumpster, which he attacks), but is quite mouthy even now. He was the kind of puppy who just got excited when you tried the yelp method of discouraging nipping. Also, don't make the mistake of running past him, because you might activate a vicious bite at the side of the leg!
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful boy! ? He looks so obedient lol and I totally agree all these pups looks as if they cud be twins! Sometimes ive shown them to my parents n theyr like 'I cant remember this photo of Kaiser' ?
Ps the leg biting actually prevented us from goin outside when we first got him Literally we were so scared ?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Yeah, what’s up with that? Carly has always been the perfect dog, and now she’s getting kind of stubborn (“what? Are you talking to ME?” Yeah, you. Stop chasing the cat).


My neighbor got a hunting dog that chase her outdoor cat. The cat runs through my yard and my dog has decided she must herd it, so over she goes. Then I have to run around and find her. Last time she was running down the street, in the street. So she’s not allowed outside alone anymore until she slows down.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> My neighbor got a hunting dog that chase her outdoor cat. The cat runs through my yard and my dog has decided she must herd it, so over she goes. Then I have to run around and find her. Last time she was running down the street, in the street. So she’s not allowed outside alone anymore until she slows down.




LOL Well good luck with that!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> LOL Well good luck with that!


I spend a lot of time outside. My younger one likes me to go out with him, too, so I just do.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Love my Black boy. Ozzy is my first black Shepherd, always had dark sables. 
By far he is awesome, always get compliments and questions on what breed he is so get used to that. Very smart and such a good boy everywhere we go. Color is not a preference but health temperament and drive is what counts for me. His mom is a dark sable and dad a black. 

Enjoy your pup looks to be a sweet one. 
1st pics 9 weeks 
2nd 6 mo
3rd 12mo 
4th 15m


----------



## Sithumya17 (May 22, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Love my Black boy. Ozzy is my first black Shepherd, always had dark sables.
> By far he is awesome, always get compliments and questions on what breed he is so get used to that. Very smart and such a good boy everywhere we go. Color is not a preference but health temperament and drive is what counts for me. His mom is a dark sable and dad a black.
> 
> Enjoy your pup looks to be a sweet one.
> ...


Ozzy is such a gorgeous boy Especially the pic with the glasses so sweettt! ? True a lot of ppl are already curious as to his breed and with him looking so loooong n talll right now a gsd is the last thing theyr thinking probably ?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you. I still gets asked what kind of dog he is. Not too many black GSD out there is my guess. Lol


----------

